# The issue of Cockfighting in New Mexico



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

What they don't tell you is if they do ban them they will go in and kill every rooster of the game type even if they are NOT used for fighting and are people's PETS. I raise my game birds NOT for fighting but if they start banning them they would KILL my buddy Ace and any of my 4-H kids birds that they are showing beause they are game.I raise games because they are super smart and very pretty. I have NEVER fought them and NEVER would. I keep them because I love them. I don't believe the government should have the right to come in and tell you: You can't own that type of bird and if you do we have the right to come over and kill them all. Which is excatlly what they would do if they passed that law. It starts with one state then the others will follow and it sucks! I'm trying to protect my birds and people come in and think they will stop cock fighting if these laws are passed. However they go under ground and do it anyway. The rest of us have to give up our beloved pets and for what?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i have game cocks. game is used to describe most cocks and is difficult to proven unless you are fighting them. i just would say to keep low and dont advertise that you are having it.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the point I don't want to hide the fact I love these birds. I want the world to know that these birds have another uses than fighting. As long as people keep thinking they are good for nothing they will allow the govement to kill them freely. It would be the same as if they said because some people fight dogs we are going to ban pit pulls and kill any we find. Pitt Bulls are sweet friendly dogs. I've worked in a boarding kennel for 3 years and loved them. They are not for me but think how the dog world would react to that. Why is it that the bird world is not taking action the same way? Help stop this before more pet gamebirds are killed.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Wendigo said:


> ....... I don't believe the government should have the right to come in and tell you: You can't own that type of bird and if you do we have the right to come over and kill them all. Which is excatlly what they would do if they passed that law. It starts with one state then the others will follow and it sucks! I'm trying to protect my birds and people come in and think they will stop cock fighting if these laws are passed. However they go under ground and do it anyway. The rest of us have to give up our beloved pets and for what?


 Governments have in the past, do now, and can in the future.....do whatever, their political structure allows them to do. History, if anything, teaches what governments are willing and able to do. 

I don't know the particulars of "Game" birds, but I know at one time, it was very common and quite popular. But, just like anything else a Government does in order to legislate morality, be it prostitution, gambling, drugs, dog fighting, cock fighting etc. etc. etc. It never stops the practice, it simply moves it underground where it makes loads of money for organized criminals. Unless the Goverment becomes the criminal itself and controls the vice, like gambling, to generate cash for it's pet projects.

I think you are correct, the only people affected by such laws are people like you, who obey the law. While you protest the unfairness in the law, government agents may take your "Game" birds and destroy them "Humanely" in order to protect them from abuse ?  This does not have to make sense...it's the Government.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

The thing is the government should fear it's people not the other way around. If enough people stand up and say enough is enough. Then it will stop. This is an outrage and a violation of our American right to own what ever birds we like with out government interference. Turn a blind eye and all your rights will be gone so stand up and make some noise people! This and the National Animal Id program have got to go!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Why would they force you to put your birds down? 
There's pit bulls running around all over the place and they're used for fighting all over the place. Perhaps you're overreacting?


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

Roxtar,
I'm not over reacting the states out law the birds. Then if they catch anyone with them even if they are not fighting them. They come in take them and kill them. Check out and you'll see I'm right.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

Wendigo,
I think you should fight this,They should not be able to take away and kill anything in your possession unless their is evidence you were conducting unlawful activities.If what you are saying is true then posting it on here will get you nowhere.You should write a letter to some of your legislative politicians for your state and protest against such a bill.Maybe you can make a petition against it or something?,or even write an article about it in your local paper to gain awareness?


----------

